
Asking for feedback for my project Feedo.xyz - feedoxyz
https://feedo.xyz
======
feedoxyz
Hi, friends,

My name is Vlad Zaev and I'm a sole developer of Feedo.xyz. It is a simple
tool to get feedbacks from your customers.

In a day when my friend and I had a small pizza delivery service, I always
wanted to know what my customers thought about my pizza. Was it good or not?
Were they satisfied with a delivery speed? Did they need anything else, like
new flavors or new drinks?

I wanted to know my customers' thoughts before they go to other web sites or
apps to leave their feedback. No worries if it was a good feedback, but what
about it was not?

How soon you can find out that some negative feedback is crushing your
reputation?

No, I didn't want to wait. So I built Feedo.

The main purpose of Feedo is to let you to get feedbacks from customers as
soon as possible. Feedo is a clear and easy tool. Nothing disturbs your
customer from a quiz and your questions. No necessary logos or images, no long
polls, no other buttons.

3 questions and a promo code for the next purchase. And if your customer happy
and satisfied with your service, he or she will be shown links to your social
networks or maps to leave a feedback there as well.

All new feedbacks go to a 'Received Box' on the main page. After all you can
move them to other boxes as a Positive, Negative or Neutral box in a Trello
like dashboard. Also you can add tags to each feedback to work it out later.

At Feedo you can find out your NPS score, number of clicks to your social
networks and you can add Google Analytics to the quiz page.

Small business owners who tried Feedo for the last two month told me that it
gave them a good push for changes. One of them fired his administrator for
rude talks with customers, other found out new products to sell based on
buyers wishes, third increased her clients loyalty, fourth got back a lot of
visitors with Feedo promo code system.

I hope you'll like my first sole project. I'd love to hear your thoughts about
Feedo.

~~~
XCSme
The first thing I notice is the poor English and many grammar errors which
make the site look very amateurish and leads me to instantly close the tab. I
would suggest using a grammar-checking tool.

For example, even the hero text has mistakes: "Get feedbacks from your
customers" , feedback is uncountable or not commonly used in its plural form,
it should be "Get feedback from your customers".

------
Qub3d
Hey feedoxy, you should add "Show HN" to the title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

